# Halloechen (Hello)



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say 'Halloechen' (Hello) to all Specktra Users around the globe!

Yay, I'm happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Name is Julia and I'm 22. I'm from Hessen, Germany. 

First: my English is not perfect. I hope I can it improve.  

I'm happy about this forum! Since I buy MAC products for 3 month ago. First I bought only pigments, and than eye shadow, brush, foundations and more, too! MAC ♥ makes me to an junkie.
I'm enthusiastic and am pleased with the discussions to participate here.

_However I have a question: Gives here a Subforum around products to buy or selll? Or is this possible only for premium user? _ Ahh. Okay, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, I hope see you in the forums.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome. Sounds like your collection is growing! You will enjoy Specktra! 

here is a copy and paste from the guidlines of the sales thread: 

Users with under 20 posts and who have been registered for less than 5 days will not have access to view or use the clearance bin. 

So jump on the threads and you will be able to see in no time!


----------



## Shawntae (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your fast answer. 

I look forward to participate in the discussions.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## n_c (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Hallöchen zurück


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Apr 14, 2009)

hallöle und wilkommen =)


----------



## frocher (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello, I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Hallöchen!


----------



## dirtball (Apr 23, 2009)

hi! welcome welcome welcome


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2009)




----------

